# OT: Howard Stern and the FCC



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

With the bill the Senate past today, The Howard Stern show is no longer. With the bill, each offense the FCC finds offensive they will fine Stern (or any shock jock) $300,000 per offense for EACH radio station he's on. Stern is on 70 stations, so he could get fined $3,000,000 a day!! So he didn't want to deal with that so he's now moving onto Satilite Radio.

There is such a thing called the '1st amendment' and they are taking that away from Stern. Like him or not, this isn't fair. If you don't like him and his show, flip the station. 

..thoughts?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats ****ed up that's his job.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*King of all Satellite Radio?*

Oh man.

Thanks to Clear Channel, I was one of the unlucky ones in the first five cities to be taken off. Now I have to go to Satellite?

Stuart


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The FCC has gone too gosh damn far this time.

I don't have time to talk about it like I want to, but I'll be back later...

lets try to pick another term in the future. I don't want to be getting PM's about this till I'm old and grey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I never was much of a fan of Stern, but what do you expect from the uber conservatives in the nation?

They seem to bury their head in the sand (or up their asses) and overreact over stupid things.

Yah, he can be a bit offensive, but it's not like he's dropping F bombs.

It's just the overreaction to the nipple shot at the superbowl.

All we need now is an amendment banning nipples and f'bombs and life will be safe and clean!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well they forgot to include one more piece of trash for the dump.

Tom Lycus


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> well they forgot to include one more piece of trash for the dump.
> 
> Tom Lycus


Heh heh heh,

Hey I like Tom! He doesn't do anything that should have him kicked off the air. He doesn't use any profanity, and his methods work.

That said, I can understand why some people might find his show to be kinda offensive, but just because some people have tender sensibilities doesn't mean we should ban everything! If you don't like it, change the station! No body is forcing you to listen to it!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

It's all a bunch of BS, IMO.

This could spell trouble for similar shows, including the local boys Marconi and Tiny (KNRK). They've been known to get in trouble in the past and have to take "vacations", but with that kind of money per infraction they could find themselves on permanent vacation next time.

Just stupid. Everyone knows what kind of shows these guys have. If you don't like it, don't listen. I don't think the FCC should have that kind of control, because it definitely leaks into the free speech area.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

this smells a lot like the old "rock and roll" controversy from the 50's and 60's.

You know, where towns made laws banning rock and roll, etc...because it was 'corrupting youth'.

Looking back, everyone knows how stupid and silly they looked doing that. In 50 years, heck, after the election,..hell, tomorrow, we'll think the same thing.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just food for thought, we have the right to free speach, no one said anything about the right to broadcast it on a national basis... 

The FCC is in a interesting spot. Obviously the Free expressionism thing is not completely subject to broadcast material, nor should it be IMO. I hear a lot of people complaining about the material that is on TV in prime time, aluding to Language, Violence and sexual content. TO some extnet I think that regulations should be in place, honestly there have to be or NBC would be able to broadcast porn at 7pm in the evening.

It's all an interesting issue as I can understand the concept of just change the channel if you don't like it. But at the same time Howard encourages people to laugh at the handicapped an makefun of the less fortunate. 

I have listened to his show on occasion, I don't hate the man heck I find him entertaining. Should Phone Sex calls broadcast over live radio be allowed? I doubt it.

Anyway It is a tough subject I fully see and appreciate both sides of the fence. I guess if you have to fight to be an ******* then you have confirmed that you are.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> lets try to pick another term in the future. I don't want to be getting PM's about this till I'm old and grey


Sorry, I thought the site's automatic censor would take care of it.

And hey, you've got a point. I mean, the FCC might try to come after me for being so offensive.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The thing that really pisses me off is that the FCC hadn't gone after CBS AT ALL!

Who do they go after? Radio!

If you ask me, the FCC doesn't have the balls to go after CBS, NBC, or any other big name TV network.

It doesn't make any ****in sense to me. The FCC has done NOTHING to punish the TV world of broadcasting.

They attacked radio and use it as a scapegoat just so it looks like they are doing something about the superbowl incident.

It's bull**** through and through.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe because TV knows their limits and sticks right on them.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Maybe because TV knows their limits and sticks right on them.


Actually, a lot of people don't know this, but after 10:00 PM, TV has no limits until I think 5:00AM.

NBC could start broadcasting porno if they really wanted to, and the FCC shouldn't be able to do anything about it.

Why don't they do this? Because they'd lose sponsors left and right, and much of the audience wouldn’t appreciate it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, a lot of people don't know this, but after 10:00 PM, TV has no limits until I think 5:00AM.
> ...


So in escence the execise self restaint realizing that it is public relations suicide to not do so. Problem with Stearn is he is not on in this time slot.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> So in escence the execise self restaint realizing that it is public relations suicide to not do so. Problem with Stearn is he is not on in this time slot.


Yep.

My problem is just that the FCC hasn't done a thing to CBS for the Superbowl thing. They've gone after radio even though radio had NO part in that Half time show.

I'm not saying that everything Stern does is acceptable, but the FCC is definitely over reacting, and they aren't reacting to the right medium.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it would be hard to get the Network for the SB issue.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

****

**** ** ****** ****** **** ***** ******!!!!!!

* **** **** ****** **** *****!!!!!!! * ***** **** **, *** ****** **** *** *** **** ** *** *****, *****?


* **** **** **** **, **** *** ***** *** **** * ******* *** ******.


:curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Then I guess Howard's TV show is going to bite the dust as well. That's a shame. No more Bum Jeopardy, or bolonga-on-the-butt toss. No more High-Pitch Eric, John the Studderer and no more BEETLEJUICE!?!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> Then I guess Howard's TV show is going to bite the dust as well. That's a shame. No more Bum Jeopardy, or bolonga-on-the-butt toss. No more High-Pitch Eric, John the Studderer and no more BEETLEJUICE!?!


Why would his TV show have to go off the air?

It's not on broadcast TV.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Well, I would presume that if he's not going to do his radio show anymore then they wont have any new material for the TV show.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.fmqb.com/Article.asp?id=20819

STOMP


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Kind of offensive??

He says every time I've listened that women are for one
thing only. They have no other virtues.
Don't date single women.
Women are stupid.
If no sex on the third date,dump her.
Never get involved with a woman who has kids.


Well,I sure find that offensive.

The thing that really upsets me tho,is when he actually works
hard to "dump the *****" .
He actually enjoys on the air dumping and encourages young men
to take off when there is any children on the way.

He says "never never pay for any children, even if they are your's
which they are probably not anyway"

He never gets thru one half hour without calling women *****es.

He says he has never met an intelligent woman.

Gee,if this doesn't do it,I give up.



"Hey I like Tom! He doesn't do anything that should have him kicked off the air. He doesn't use any profanity, and his methods work."


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Kind of offensive??
> 
> He says every time I've listened that women are for one
> ...


JJ I guess you haven't noticed that Howard's cohost is a woman and her opinion is valued beyond a shadow of a doubt. If you find the show offensive, you have (well used to have) the right to turn the dial and listen to something more to your liking. 

Personally I'm very offended that the Gov't has decided it's their place to regulate what I choose to listen to. While I respect everyone's opinion, and wouldn't subject anyone to listen to stuff that they find offensive in my car, workplace, ect... be it Howard, bluegrass, house music, or sportstalk (I love all of those and much more)... I feel others should respect my personal choises when they aren't around. 



> He actually enjoys on the air dumping and encourages young men to take off when there is any children on the way.
> 
> He says he has never met an intelligent woman.


these two statements are flat out untruths that as a longtime listener I have absolutely no problem calling horsepuckey. Total crock.

STOMP


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

ahh..Stomp..
Tom Lycus says this every single day.

Do me a favor,turn on the show at 3pm and tape just one hour.
AND LISTEN.

You are involving two hosts at once here...
tom not stern !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey buddy,you call it horse pucky..
I will bet you 100.00 tonight that I can prove what I say.

I will tape the show for you off 1080.

i will mail you the tape and you can mail me the 100.00.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I can't believe you would stick up for Stern either.

He is a slob that has zero respect for women.


Get it right tho..
Read the thread and follow the quote..
It's not a response to Stern,it's Tom


Tom Lycus


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> ahh..Stomp..
> Tom Lycus says this every single day.
> 
> ...


Jackie like it says right next to my name, I live in SF and my local radio programing is not the same as Scappoose... so do me a favor and take note of this next time you feel like yelling advice at me. 

You want to send me a tape from some bitter pot stirring loser like Lycus? Thats nice... will it be a soundbite or an in context show? I've listened to a whole lot of Howard and many things are said tounge and cheek. Many extremes of society are discussed and flushed out. But what you're saying (from what I can decern) is not at all what Howard advocates or emulates in his personal life. 

I would never ever give you my address for reasons well outside being scared of some stupid bet :thand:

Why don't you just post a link to it and then we can discuss whats on it.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm sorry I guess I'm misunderstanding that you're upset about Tom Lycus not Howard. My bad and I appologize. I listened to him once while in LA and thought, "what a load" and then turned the dial

STOMP


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's my opinion on Howard Stern and his show:


He kept pushing the limit over and over and over to see how far he could go without being in trouble, and now he's getting what he asked for. Stern is obviously a very popular radio host due to his raunchy programming, but there are just too many politicians who feel like they are doing everyone a favor by basically banning the guy from the air-waves. I don't feel sorry for Stern by any means, but I do feel sorry for all of the fans that are getting screwed because of these goody-good politicians.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

the radio show is zoomed all over,it's the same all over..
But thank you for saying you were sorry.

I yelled at you ??

I practically got called a liar..
so yes I was upset..
all's forgiven


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

> He kept pushing the limit over and over and over to see how far he could go without being in trouble, and now he's getting what he asked for.


This whole thing is bigger than Howard Stern. It's about free speech & now these Ultra-Right Wing politicians that are funded by the church are pushing ultra-conservative laws (mixing church & state) to help beef up their pockets. America is losing it's identity & everything this country was founded upon is going down the toilet.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goldfinger2020</b>!
> 
> This whole thing is bigger than Howard Stern. It's about free speech & now these Ultra-Right Wing politicians that are funded by the church are pushing ultra-conservative laws (mixing church & state) to help beef up their pockets. America is losing it's identity & everything this country was founded upon is going down the toilet.



Reading that section that you quoted me one makes it seem as if I was placing the blame entirely on him, but I wasn't trying to say that. I was basically just trying to say that Stern isn't without his faults too.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> the radio show is zoomed all over,it's the same all over..
> But thank you for saying you were sorry.
> 
> ...


cool then, rereading things I think it's pretty obvious I thought you were talking about Howard, when you were talking about Lycus... given the thread title, I'm sure you can understand why I was confused on this. 

The yelling comment was from the all caps bit... anyhoo I'm glad we're all squared away  

STOMP


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Kind of offensive??
> 
> He says every time I've listened that women are for one
> thing only. They have no other virtues.


It's obvious that you don't listen to his show very much, because you are making statements that are just not true.



> Don't date single women.


What are you talking about? I've never heard him say that.



> Women are stupid.


Some are. Some men are stupid too. Your point? He's never said that all women are stupid.



> If no sex on the third date,dump her.


Some may agree, some may disagree. I'm not going to comment one way or another here, because that's not what the issue is about.



> Never get involved with a woman who has kids.


Sounds good to me, at least at my age.



> Well,I sure find that offensive.


You have every right to be offended by it, but that is not a reason to take a show off the air.




> The thing that really upsets me tho,is when he actually works
> hard to "dump the *****" .
> He actually enjoys on the air dumping and encourages young men
> to take off when there is any children on the way.


What are you talking about? His motto is "ALWAYS USE A CONDOM!" Guys call in all the time talking about how they got a girl pregnant. He always says "Well, that's why you should always use a condom! You have to deal with it now!"




> He says "never never pay for any children, even if they are your's
> which they are probably not anyway"


Again, not entirely true... He says a guy shouldn't be paying for kids that aren't his, and I see nothing wrong with that. He's never said a dude should skip out on kids that are his!




> He never gets thru one half hour without calling women *****es.
> 
> He says he has never met an intelligent woman.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing: You don't have to like Tom Leykis. But, just because you don't like him, that doesn't mean he should be taken off the air. He has every right in the world to do his show the way he does it. It may be offensive to you. You may find it immoral. Change the station then.

He doesn't use any excessive profanity, which is really the only problem the FCC tends to have with anyone.

I don't necessarily agree with everything that Mr. Leykis says either, but I'm not calling for an all out ban!

I don't really like country music, but I'm not calling for the ban of it either.

Just because you don't agree with him or don't like him is *no reason* for him to be taken off the air! It's just like when the Nazis burned libraries worth of books they didn't want to be read. Just because you don't agree with it doesn't mean it should be banned!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I am shocked that you fellas say he doesn'r use profanity yet he drags women down EVERY DAY and says they are good for one thing only..
sex.

He says women don't have a brain and he has never met an intelligent woman.

He says don't pay for your kids you turn out.

He says dump the ***** if she doesn't have sex with you on the 3rd date.

I am shocked that men are not upset with that and are just talking about cursing.

The thoughts he shares with young men is far more damaging than curse words.

He actually assists young men with getting out of relationships with children involved.
He is heavily focused on spewing that women are here for pleasure only.
No relationship is necessary just the sex.

This is bad news guys..
Young guys are actually calling up and saying "this works"
My gosh a poster said that here tonight.

I am shocked at his hatred of women and the number of men who seem to think he is a god.

Cursing compared to hatred of women he doesn't even know???
Not even close.

.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> I am shocked that you fellas say he doesn'r use profanity yet he drags women down EVERY DAY and says they are good for one thing only..
> sex.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt anyone says he is a god, he just says alot of things that some males can agree upon. And he says alot of things that other people would be afraid to say, that they also agree upon.

-Petey


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"HearToTemptYou"

The bet is on..
100.00 for the win for me.

I will tape the show and mail it to a third party to listen to...
They will hear exactly what I have said,.

That's the weird part about him.
The "professor show" starts out with the same vows every day at 3pm.

Every day he says the same things.

I have a 40 minute drive and if 910 is boring I will tune him in..
So exactly the same time every day if i listen, it's a patent lingo he says.


I really question anyone saying this is untrue,because he opens his show with
the professors pledge with what i have said,.

Then guys call up and list their experiences after listening to the professor.

The more rotten they have treated women the more he gushes over them.
I had heard he was vile but I had no idea he was that bad.

If that's the way"a lot of men think"
we are in trouble.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> I am shocked that you fellas say he doesn'r use profanity yet he drags women down EVERY DAY and says they are good for one thing only..
> sex.
> 
> ...


Listen. I in no way, at all, hate women. In fact, I love women. I'm at an age however, where I'm not looking to get married. Right now, I just want to have a good time.

That doesn’t mean I think women should be kept home barefoot and pregnant either. This isn’t the case at all.

I'm not against relationships, and Tom isn't either. He just says don't consider marriage until you are at least 25.

Maybe I should have clarified earlier when I said "his methods work." I'm not practicing everything this man preaches. There are a few things he says that I do totally agree with, and that's what I mean.

Like it or not, most guys my age only want to have sex, and not much more. He just tells guys how to go about doing that most effectively.

You have to understand Jackie that the government *can’t* step in and say “You can’t do this show this way because it offends some people.”

In all honesty, most men think the way Tom does. I’d estimate around at least 70% of guys do. Some won’t admit it, but it’s true.

By the way, "*****" is not considered to be a profane word on radio. That's why he can say it.

I would give you a list of words that are considered to be profane, but the site would censor me.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I highly doubt anyone says he is a god, he just says alot of things that some males can agree upon. And he says alot of things that other people would be afraid to say, that they also agree upon.
> ...


Heh, actually a lot of guys do call in and call him a god, which I think is over the top my self, but oh well.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that it is sad that people can't think for themselves in the world today. We all have the freedom of choice in this country; we have the freedom to express our views and ideas. Does this mean that we have to listen to Howard Stern or Tom Leykis, no; again we have the choice of listening to whoever we choose.

I never understood why people listen to radio that upsets them. They get all worked up over ideas that they don't believe in. I would like to think that we are all masters of our own radio dial and if you don't like something, why are you listening? It is entertainment plain and simple. Stern is a SHOCK JOCK and his show is all about pushing the envelope. 

It is just sad that people can't decide for themselves what is right for them. I think that it is even sadder that people are asking the government to make decisions for them in cases like this. Be accountable to yourself; turn that radio dial if you don't enjoy that kind of entertainment.

Funny thing, I personally don't listen to Tom Leykis, but my wife does. She finds his "Leykis 101" entertaining and she finds herself agreeing with him on a lot of stuff, but she doesn't agree with everything he spins on the air. For those of you wondering, no I don't listen to Dr. Laura! :laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Radio is one of those weird things (like broadcast TV) that the government has one foot in and one foot out of.

Hopefully we can get past these technologies with the state control to ones where users/viewers/listeners are empowered to make their own choices relatively free from what they might consider censorship.

As it is right now, though, radio is subject to administrative control of the FCC as well as the machinations of congress and the courts, which are all creatures of the political process (with all its occasional warts).

IMO, Howard Stern knew the abilities and limitations of the medium when he started on radio. He HAD to know there was no guarantee that he'd be able to say whatever he wanted to say for as long as someone would be willing to pay him for it. If he wants to quite, whether in protest or to protect his own pocketbook, that's his choice. 

If enough voters disagree with congress's and the FCC's approach to indecency, then things can be changed back, or even liberalized.

I'm guessing that it'd be easier for people to have web-based shows, or satellite radio, or something that the government has less of a check on.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

It's just a shame that, again, people are intolerant enough to legislate a preference. Instead of making a choice for themselves, and switching the station, they want to make a choice for *everyone*.

And I say this not being a fan of Howard Stern or this Tom Leykis (whom I'd never heard of before this thread).

If I can get up a large enough contingent of people (or monetary contribution) to force through a ban on country music, NASCAR racing or golf, all of which I find dull, would it be perfectly appropriate of me to do so? Is this really the society we want to be, where those who have the power to do so simply impose their preferences upon everybody?

And by preferences, I'm referring to matters of taste, not legitimate, direct infringements upon others' rights, like murder, rape and those sorts of things.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

For those curious about the Tom Leykis show, his website can be found here:

EDIT: I just realized that his site contains some stuff that is not appropriate... If anyone wants the link, just PM me.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I am really sick of*

Conservatives pushing their agenda on the people in this country. Live your life how you want to live yours, and let us live our lives how we want to live ours. I don't care if people don't like the show, honestly, I don't like the show. But that being said, this country was formed on the basis of FREEDOM and to NOT CENSOR THE PRESS OR ITS CITIZENS from saying what they wish. This is wrong, and the people in this country who do not support this kind of censorship need to start standing up to the conservatives for their rights, and not hiding and hoping it will go away.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well call yourself a hooker then..
why bother with women and relationships..

get back to me when you are 40..
see how you are doing then.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha ha ha...

One thing at a time:



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> well call yourself a hooker then..


I prefer the term "player," thank you very much.



> why bother with women and relationships..


Well (at least in my case), in order to have sex, you have to find a women...

Here’s a quote from Marvin Gaye that might help you understand where I’m coming from:

“I contend that SEX IS SEX and LOVE IS LOVE. When combined, they work well together, if two people are of about the same mind. But, they are really two discrete needs and should be treated as such.”



> get back to me when you are 40..
> see how you are doing then.


How I'm doing with what?

Why are you so hyper sensitive about all of this?

And why have you attacked me personally? Your comments have NOTHING to do with the censorship issue!

I'll just say this:

Look, like it or not, I like having sex, *a lot*. I'm going to have sex with girls that I don't plan on getting married to.  I'm sorry that you seem to believe that it's not right, but I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing. I'm not breaking any laws, and I'm not hurting anyone (I *always* use protection). I'm going to keep doing what I do until I decide I don't want to do it anymore!

You're free to live your life however you choose, but so am I.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"hyper sensitive "
not even close.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh, actually a lot of guys do call in and call him a god, which I think is over the top my self, but oh well.


I won't bash Stern for that, I'd say that is more the people who address him as that to be off.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> well call yourself a hooker then..
> why bother with women and relationships..
> 
> ...


Geez, HearToTemptYou is too damn ugly to be a hooker.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Geez, HearToTemptYou is too damn ugly to be a hooker.
> ...


Well, the usual complaint is that I'm "too damn *hairy*..."

Oh well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, the usual complaint is that I'm "too damn *hairy*..."
> ...


For anyone that doesn't know. That is hooker-wannabe lingo for an STD.

-Petey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> For anyone that doesn't know. That is hooker-wannabe lingo for an STD.
> ...


and you know this little tid-bit...why?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> and you know this little tid-bit...why?


That honestly was a joke.

I'm sure you know that. But hookers do have their own lingo; I've gone hooker cruising many a times. They are common in some parts of NYC. Anyway never picked one up, 2 pals of mine have, when I was not there... but I go cause it's interesting to see what type of people pick up hookers, and their interactions. One very good friend of mine wrote about the Lexington hookers (up scale) for the Village Voice 2 years ago, it was a major piece.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> For anyone that doesn't know. That is hooker-wannabe lingo for an STD.
> ...


Nah man, my blood test came back and showed me to be clean.

I mean, with as much whoring as I've done (at least, according to jackie), I was the most surprised.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah man, my blood test came back and showed me to be clean.
> ...


Man whoring? Many beleive God says it's wrong to be a fruit. Stick with woman.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Man whoring? Many beleive God says it's wrong to be a fruit. Stick with woman.
> ...


Slip of the tongue on my part.

I fixed the typo, as you can see.

Anyhow, I haven't whored my self out to any men. I may be a hooker (at least, according to jackie), but I do have some standards!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Talking about hookers reminds me of a life story of mine......

When I was in high school I would work at a meat cutters shop in NW Portland. I worked there from 4 to 7ish PM cleaning up after the butchers. They were short hours, but I made good money doing it. Anyways, this one day my co-worker's dad let him drive Cadillac to work. Both of us lived in Gresham at the time and he came up with the bright idea of taking the Cadillac up Union (Martin Luther King) Ave to check out some hookers. Well since it was Summer time and I 18 at the time it seemed like a good idea.

Now I don't know what MLK is like now, but this was back in 1986 and during that summer there were as many as 4 or 5 hookers on every corner at a time. A plethora of loven if you had the money, I guess.

Everything was fine and dandy as we pulled up to red light to red light and we both would get whiplash looking these hookers over. To make a long story short, as we pulled up to a red light and stopped, my good buddy thought that it would be funny to lock my window controls on my window and roll it down and whistled to a bunch of, shall we call them ladies. So there is a young HOWIE, sitting there trying like crazy to roll his window up and screaming at his good buddy (at this time, that is loosely said) to unlock his window and roll it up. 

Before I knew what happened I have this hooker leaning in the car window asking me if I wanted a date? She started to run her fingers through my hair and my buddy was living it up at my expense. To be honest with you, I don't remember ever being as scared in my life up to that moment. 

The light turned green and good old Larry started to pull away with her still in the window. I will never forget my one and only run in with a hooker as she gave us the bird as we drove away. Larry laughed about it all the way home, I was a bit upset that he would do that to me.

Need less to say, I drove to work for the next month and Larry got pulled over for doing the same thing to another buddy of his later that summer. Larry didn't notice a cop had pulled up behind him at the light. When I heard about it the next day, I got a good laugh! Larry's dad found out that his Cadillac was pulled over and a hooker was involved! I guess what comes around goes around. :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Talking about hookers reminds me of a life story of mine......


Yes, everyone loves a good hooker story.



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> When I was in high school I would work at a meat cutters shop in NW Portland. I worked there from 4 to 7ish PM cleaning up after the butchers. They were short hours, but I made good money doing it. Anyways, this one day my co-worker's dad let him drive Cadillac to work. Both of us lived in Gresham at the time and he came up with the bright idea of taking the Cadillac up Union (Martin Luther King) Ave to check out some hookers. Well since it was Summer time and I 18 at the time it seemed like a good idea.


Uhm a joke about handling meat for good money is too simple. Regardless we know you were 18 in the 60's! DON'T lie to us!




> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Now I don't know what MLK is like now, but this was back in 1986 and during that summer there were as many as 4 or 5 hookers on every corner at a time. A plethora of loven if you had the money, I guess.
> 
> Everything was fine and dandy as we pulled up to red light to red light and we both would get whiplash looking these hookers over. To make a long story short, as we pulled up to a red light and stopped, my good buddy thought that it would be funny to lock my window controls on my window and roll it down and whistled to a bunch of, shall we call them ladies. So there is a young HOWIE, sitting there trying like crazy to roll his window up and screaming at his good buddy (at this time, that is loosely said) to unlock his window and roll it up.
> ...


Upset and scared over a female? Lets go back to my butcher's meat reference! 



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Need less to say, I drove to work for the next month and Larry got pulled over for doing the same thing to another buddy of his later that summer. Larry didn't notice a cop had pulled up behind him at the light. When I heard about it the next day, I got a good laugh! Larry's dad found out that his Cadillac was pulled over and a hooker was involved! I guess what comes around goes around. :laugh:


Any time you get a ticket, and it involves a hooker, it's not good.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Talking about hookers reminds me of a life story of mine......
> 
> When I was in high school I would work at a meat cutters shop in NW Portland. I worked there from 4 to 7ish PM cleaning up after the butchers. They were short hours, but I made good money doing it. Anyways, this one day my co-worker's dad let him drive Cadillac to work. Both of us lived in Gresham at the time and he came up with the bright idea of taking the Cadillac up Union (Martin Luther King) Ave to check out some hookers. Well since it was Summer time and I 18 at the time it seemed like a good idea.
> ...


Ha ha ha...

Great story man.

MLK isn't like that at all any more... 

I tell you, I mean, since I am a hooker (according to jackie), MLK is not the place to go to get "lucky." We've all moved downtown. That's where we set up shop.

Hey jackie! Why don't you come visit me at work? You know you wanna. I doubt you could afford me though...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Hey jackie! Why don't you come visit me at work? You know you wanna. I doubt you could afford me though..."





I am saying nothing on this post,but I am asking whoever is in charge...
THIS IS OK??? 


If it is, I am really surprized. 


please read the post again...



"well call yourself a hooker then..
why bother with women and relationships.".

CALL YOURSELF(AS IN PHONE UP) A HOOKER


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

no sweetheart,you would be a john..


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Note to self.......Should have left out the part of working for a meat cutting business. Should have used Butcher Shop, thank God I didn't use Meat packing plant, Petey would have had a field day with that one! :laugh: 

P.S. Just so Petey knows these facts, that hooker obviously didn't have a dental plan and she didn't have no alibi, she was UGLY, yeah I said it, U G L Y! :whofarted


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Hey jackie! Why don't you come visit me at work? You know you wanna. I doubt you could afford me though..."
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's not okay, but it is okay for you to call me a hooker? 



> "well call yourself a hooker then..
> why bother with women and relationships.".
> 
> CALL YOURSELF(AS IN PHONE UP) A HOOKER


Nice try.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

boy you really are mixed up for such an expert at 18... 
who suggested you were a hooker???
can you read???

call yourself a hooker means exactly what it says...
forget a relationship with a woman..

c a l l y o u r s e l f a h o o k e r..

how does this translate to calling you a hooker??

Hey man,for such a "player" you need to learn the lingo:laugh: 

"nice try"...
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
oh my gosh you jest.


you john
her hooker


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ok, this post has spiraled into a boring, childish and sometimes stupid cluster-**** of ****.

so I'm closing it before it really gets stupid and people start doing things they really regret.

can't you people take these things to PM's?

or just ignore people if they offend you, bother you, or make you kick the walls?


----------

